# 2008 650i passenger door window adjust



## ALK 650i (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi, anyone knows how to adjust the window? My 650i has parked in the workshop for 4 months to wait glass roof replacement, after the work has been done, I found the passenger door window is leaking wind noise and water, there is a small gap between the window glass and rubber seal. Does anyone know how to fix it without dismantling the door panels, please?


----------

